# New Gun



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

I am in the market for a new shotgun. I would like a semi auto. Just looking for some input on whether you would prefer a used win super x2 or a new remington spr. I can get them for roughly the same price range. Please keep it specific to these 2 guns. Thanks


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Of the two, I'd go with the Winchester. Pretty solid gun. Basically the same as a Browning. Will definitely hold it's value better.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

Win Super X3.


----------

